# Lenthals Tuesday 03/04/07



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi All.
I am heading to Lenthals Tuesday AM if anyone is interested. If it's blowing like it has been all weekend i will be hiding behind the islands and throwing poppers around. I was there most of Sunday Morning with my daughter but only had one large swirl at a popper all morning water temp as down. :roll: 
I will be at the gates at 6am sharp ready to go. I am hoping to repeat the last trip we had out there.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi kris,

Will hope to see you there mate.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

So is that a turtle on the new Yak already or just a picture of the one you want to put on. I went fishing at Eli waters near Bourkie's place caught three bream from the bank all over 25cm one went 30cm. I might have to launch the yak in there one day soon and drag lures around. Hope to see you tomorrow i will head for the islands then to Harwood creek direction again.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Cool mate. I want to go but there is a bit of the "honey Doo" thing happening at the moment. I won't be able to get out there early.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

No drama's 8) 
I am the same i will see what the weather is like first thing if it's bad i will have to take little man fishing at the Lakes behind us. If it's not bad i will go for a paddle but probably head home at lunch and take him fishing in the afternoon as he is at home tomorrow with Mum (Poor little bugger).
I checked out the camp site at wongi not far from Launch site X. We will have to fix that track one day soon!!! Anyhow i will be out at the Dam earlish until Lunchish. Catch you when i am look'n at you.


----------

